# How does your anxiety manifest physically?



## fozzybear (Nov 21, 2003)

When my anxiety is at it's worst I have all sorts of physical symptoms. Like: The left side of my upper back gets reallly tight and can feel like pins and needles.. My left arm all the way down to my ring finger and pinky can go nearly numb.. The most annoying of the physical symptoms are the tightness in the back of my throat / roof of my mouth.. I get this when I'm driving the car with my family.. really weird.. can't say I have any real hard feeling to why I feel this way when it happens then..

Those are my lovely symptoms, what are yours?


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

General shakiness. Restlessness of the legs. Probably blushing.

Basically makes me feel like my avatar. Shaking around as if were a dog stuck in a jar of honey.


----------



## Stevep27 (Nov 20, 2009)

I start clearing my throat, then I start coughing


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

blushing, sweating, shaky voice, clearing of throat, stuttering, and I tend to speak in a low voice. :afr

oh how nice it is to have social anxiety


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

tummy gets unwell, shaky, voice goes really low, tense, tingling in fingers, get hot and sweaty, sometimes dizzy, breathing goes crazy.....usually not all at the same time though


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Usually I get real hot all over and want to pull my clothes off of me b/c they're suffocating me...luckily, I haven't...haha! That is when something stressful hits me without warning. On the other hand, if it is something that I know is coming and I have time to deal with, I usually get a migraine, nausea, and even vertigo.


----------



## ctrlaltdelete (May 13, 2010)

It depends on the level of my anxiety. If I'm mildly anxious, I'll feel tense with an upset stomach. If I'm extremely anxious, the aforementioned symptoms are compounded by a slew of other problems; my eyes water, vision blurs and I'll cough uncontrollably -- almost to the point of hurling. Oh, and I can't forget about the dizziness that impedes walking like a normal person.


----------



## JohnMartson (May 31, 2010)

Anyone had the feeling where it's like your head locks up while your whole body is shaking a bit? It happened to me today and it was horrible.


----------



## Mike1983 (May 24, 2010)

ice cold, and sometimes clammy hands. This is my main symptom. I have become obsessed with it, and it really keeps me out of social situations. :hide


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Insomnia, poor concentration and tight muscles.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I can't be myself. I'm a chilled out person when it comes to everything lol. Noone even suspected I had social anxiety untill I told them. That and i have no friends is a bit of an obvious giveaway probably.

-I won't talk to a person even when they talk to me face to face

-Stammering, stuttering
-Freeze on the spot
-Trouble breathing
-sweating
-I dunno why but I get tearful
-problems with memory
-Heart rate increases even when stationary
-Look disinterested or unhappy and nervous


----------



## notyourstar (Jun 11, 2010)

My back and shoulders are pretty much always tense, but I don't know if that has any relation.

Depending on the level of anxiety I become really nauseated, light-headed, and I'll tend to freeze up and have trouble formulating words. Occasionally hyperventilate. The nausea is definitely the worst and most common. When I'm only slightly anxious it's just slight discomfort, but I remember having a really bad weekend last December where I could barely eat at all because my stomach hurt so badly.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

It manifests in multiple ways, but not all at once:

- Shaking and palpitations
- Sweating
- Muscle pain
- Dry mouth
- Blocked ears
- Watery eyes
- Freezing (movement-wise)/catatonia-like states
- Inability to speak
- Inability to look up
- Motor clumsiness
- Crying
- Ticcing
- Body aches
- Cognitive blockages and errors
- Stiff, frozen or shaking neck
- Rage and physical outbursts
- Nausea and appetite loss
- Faintness or fainting
- Repetitive behaviours
- Psychosomatic complaints
- Fatigue
- Insomnia
- Excessive sleeping or activity
- Self-harm (hitting and banging)
- Perceptual distortions/disorientation


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

-sweating
-wet palms
-low voice
-stuttering
-big scared eyes
-flicks
-rapid heartbeat


----------



## anxiousgirl79 (May 20, 2010)

Here's my list...along with some of the thinking that goes on when you're trying to figure out what's wrong with you. I hope it helps and gives you hope knowing you're not alone!

http://www.anxiouskaley.com/2010/06/what-in-world-is-wrong-with-me.html


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- A racing heart
- Trembling
- stiffness
- muttering
- poor eye contact/body language
- nerves in the stomach
- poor motor skills
- blank mind

There are likely a few more but usually the racing heart, nerves in my stomach, & trembling are the most frequent


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been punching my desk recently, but that's a physical manifestation of depression, not anxiety.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

-Heart Races
-Mind Blanks/rushed thoughts
-Can't speak properly
-Nervousness
-Dry mouth
-Stuttering
-Completely frozen


----------



## Adorkable (May 22, 2010)

-My body breaks out into some sort of rash
-Shaking
-Stammering
-Nausea
-I bite my lip
-Itching


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

-My heartbeat gets faster, 
-My hands get shakey and I fidget and touch my ear or pretend to fix my clothing or play with my hair. 
-I play with my fingers or take a scrap piece of paper or whatever is nearby, to make it look like I'm doing something. 
-My face gets hot to the touch and probably turns pink and my voice gets really high pitched and quiet. 
-Also, my neck gets tense and my eyes dart all over the place because I'm uncomfortable with looking in one spot. 
-I also sometimes turn my head all around, not like an owl obviously, but in an attempt to make it seem like I'm scanning my surroundings, to try to cover up my nervousness.


----------



## conjectural (Sep 29, 2009)

Nausea. Lots of it. My temperature goes through the roof -- I don't get sweaty, but I feel like I'm on fire. This happens all the time, and when it's really bad I have to go splash cold water on myself to cool down.

I sometimes also get a strange throbbing pressure in the back of my head/neck, and I feel dizzy.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

nausea/upset stomach
shakey ice cold hands
sweating
racing heart
sometimes migraines
tension in my shoulders and upper back
extremely dry mouth (this is a new one for me and it sucks)
sometimes insomnia
excessive sleeping to escape my thoughts 
poor motor skills
inability to concentrate
blank mind
derealization symptoms


----------



## cens (Jun 10, 2010)

Moderate to extreme buzzing in my chest and stomach
racing heart
trembling and shaking
facial flushing -- this is the most obvious to other people. Over the past two weeks I've been told I looked extremely sunburned on several occasions! :-(


----------



## cmp (Jun 24, 2010)

racing heart-I can feel my heart beat in my face
extreme blushing--I mean people look at me like I am crazy, I am super self conscious about it
sweating
watering eyes
fidgiting--picking at my fingers
"fixing" my clothes or pretending to tye my shoe
rage

I never knew what was wrong with me. I have gone my whole life being made fun of for something I thought I was alone in. I never knew that other people go through the same things that I go through everyday.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

My hands rumble like volcanic eruption


----------



## boots88 (Jun 22, 2010)

heart beats really fast, sweating, I stumble probly because I try to get to where Im going as fast as I can , my voice gets really really low, blushing, hands in my pockets, looking down, my body gets itchy almost like theres pins in my skin. I now altogether avoid places like malls or very busy places unless its early in the morning so noone is there


----------



## Rhiann19 (Jun 26, 2010)

- Biting the inside of my lip and mouth to the point of bleeding.
- Cracking my knuckles.
- Feeling absolutely sick to my stomach.


----------

